# Do Christians find this shirt offensive?



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's the official site for the t-shirt: http://www.jesusismyhomeboy.com/The story behind the shirt was that the maker was in a rough neighborhood and he was confronted by gang members. One of the gang members put a gun to his head and they were questioning him about his gang affiliation, the guy replied, "Jesus is my homeboy and don't you know that Jesus is your homeboy too?" And with that the thugs withdrew. 

The Jesus on the t-shirt was designed specifically not to be a clear ethnicity or race, so it could be universal for all. I love the shirt because I think this is a very realistic view of what Jesus looked like. I have a hard time believing Jesus was in the middle of the desert with Blonde hair and blue eyes. I like how this Jesus is given more ethnic features and isn't a generic white male. 

I think this shirt is an amazing way to get young people excited about Jesus. I think with a lot of religions, the youth often feels alienated by the antiquated ideas.A lot of my generation feels that religions are uptight. I think this shirt appeals to people my age because it reflects the way we talk and gives Jesus and thusly the Christian Religion a more personal and relax feel.  So I love my shirt and I wear it proudly, I've even worn it to church, but I wonder what is the general consensus about the shirt and its wording.... "Homeboy" is a slang word... how do you feel about it?


----------



## Laela (Jun 1, 2009)

I think we'll all be surprised when we meet Jesus face to face...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 1, 2009)

I think the older generation may have a problem with it.

For the younger folks, 'we' like to embrace various different ways of how we want to represent, praise and worship Jesus. I like the shirt personally. May have to look into getting one.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jun 1, 2009)

I remember when these shirts came out YEARS ago. I liked them, but than I didn't like them because I saw all types of folks wearing them who saw it as a fashion statement.

Yes, freshman year of college out at the club or a frat party...All types of folks would have these shirts on doing the most. It's a cute saying like Obama is my Homeboy, but it really has no meaning or makes me think different about the person wearing it, because I've seen Christians wear it and non Christians.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, I can see how people buy it just as a Fad... People may or may not believe in the message....  I think since Christianity is such an "American" religion... and is the forefront of our society people tend to consider it pop culture.. I could not imagine an Mohammed is my homeboy, or Krishna is my homeboy shirt.... Do you think people of other religions have more respect for their religion and that's why we do not see it plastered on t-shirts and other "souvenirs"....


----------



## clever (Jun 1, 2009)

I remember when my aunt seen them she said "Jesus ain't your homeboy-he's your savior".


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jun 1, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> Yeah, I can see how people buy it just as a Fad... People may or may not believe in the message....  I think since Christianity is such an "American" religion... and is the forefront of our society people tend to consider it pop culture.. I could not imagine an Mohammed is my homeboy, or Krishna is my homeboy shirt.... Do you think people of other religions have more respect for their religion and that's why we do not see it plastered on t-shirts and other "souvenirs"....



I believe Christianity is far from an American religion. Maybe it's one of the best cases of how one can basterdize a religion. 

I guess anything is possible with other folks using their leaders on clothing. But, I doubt it.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jun 1, 2009)

Justice- said:


> I remember when my aunt seen them she said "Jesus ain't your homeboy-he's your savior".



That would be an AWESOME shirt. Jesus is my Savior. That says a lot more than he is my homeboy. Which is scriptural. Because we are friends of God..we are homeboy's and homegirls of God.

But, Jesus is my Savior resignates with me ..hahaha. But, I'm sure that would be a fad too.


----------



## divya (Jun 1, 2009)

I would not wear the shirt, though not necessarily offended by it.



ThePerfectScore said:


> Yeah, I can see how people buy it just as a Fad... People may or may not believe in the message....  I think since Christianity is such an "American" religion... and is the forefront of our society people tend to consider it pop culture.. I could not imagine an Mohammed is my homeboy, or Krishna is my homeboy shirt.... Do you think people of other religions have more respect for their religion and that's why we do not see it plastered on t-shirts and other "souvenirs"....



Not sure the exact thrust of your post, but I'll just touch on a few issues anyway. Christianity is a world religion, not an "American" one. There are scores of Christians who take our faith very seriously and respect it. However, I would agree with you - if this is your point - that within the U.S., to a certain degree Christianity tends to be popularized and has certain mainstream culture.

However, it's definitely not true that Krishna or any other Hindu god is not on t-shirts or other souvenirs. You can get a Mother Lakshmi shirt if you want online right now. You can get a "Ganesh is my OM boy" shirt too. 







And yes, you can get Muslim oriented t-shirts as well. Yes, a "Muhammed is my homeboy" shirt too. 







How about Super Jew?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jun 1, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> I think this shirt is an amazing way to get young people excited about Jesus. I think with a lot of religions, the youth often feels alienated by the antiquated ideas.



I don't find it particularly offensive...any more than this one...same idea...1972


​


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 1, 2009)

divya said:


> I would not wear the shirt, though not necessarily offended by it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh thanks for the other examples of religious  shirts. I however, have not seen anyone wear it and I interact with people of other religions on a daily basis. As far as me saying "American" Religion, I know that Christianity is a world religion. I am fully aware of that fact that it was not founded in America and has followers all over the world. I was merely trying to say in our Country (or at least MY country since I am not sure where you are from) The United States of America, it is a very "Christian" society. Our money says One nation under God.. Doesn't specify which God, but God none the less. Many of our politicians flaunt their Christian beliefs to get elected. Chrisitian radio and television stations are common place. It is hard for me to find a Buddhist network on my tv, but I do have 3 Chrisitan channels that come standard with my cable package. So all I'm saying is out of all the religions practiced in our country, Chrisitianity is in the forefront, even though it may or may not be the most widely practiced among the citizens.


----------



## Tee (Jun 1, 2009)

I wouldn't wear it and it wouldn't bothered me if others did. We all have to start somewhere, you never know what might actually bring a person to Christ.


----------



## divya (Jun 1, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> oh thanks for the other examples of religious  shirts. I however, have not seen anyone wear it and I interact with people of other religions on a daily basis. As far as me saying "American" Religion, I know that Christianity is a world religion. I am fully aware of that fact that it was not founded in America and has followers all over the world. I was merely trying to say in our Country (or at least MY country since I am not sure where you are from) The United States of America, it is a very "Christian" society. Our money says One nation under God.. Doesn't specify which God, but God none the less. Many of our politicians flaunt their Christian beliefs to get elected. Chrisitian radio and television stations are common place. It is hard for me to find a Buddhist network on my tv, but I do have 3 Chrisitan channels that come standard with my cable package. So all I'm saying is out of all the religions practiced in our country, Chrisitianity is in the forefront, even though it may or may not be the most widely practiced among the citizens.



Never seen anyone wear the Jesus is my homeboy shirt either. But I agree with you regarding the U.S. being a predominantly Christian nation.


----------



## ILYandY (Jun 1, 2009)

I find the homeboy part funny but I am not offended by it. 


I personally don't call the Messiah, Jesus.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jun 1, 2009)

A little off-topic, but has anybody seen "Jesus, the Musical" on Youtube?  Do they find that offensive?  I thought it was funny.  Some thought it was blasphemous.  I dunno.


----------



## divya (Jun 2, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> A little off-topic, but has anybody seen "Jesus, the Musical" on Youtube?  Do they find that offensive?  I thought it was funny.  Some thought it was blasphemous.  I dunno.



I do find it blasphemous......but I did laugh at first b/c caught me so off guard.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jun 2, 2009)

divya said:


> I do find it blasphemous......but I did laugh at first b/c caught me so off guard.



At first, I was in shock, then the second time, I was finding it over the line...by the third, I was doubling over with laughter because he got his just desserts.  But that comic is brilliant, if you think about it.  The suspense of whether he actually died..."I will survive."  I dunno...not laughing at Jesus...laughing at the guy who got it by acting a fool.


----------



## divya (Jun 2, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> At first, I was in shock, then the second time, I was finding it over the line...by the third, I was doubling over with laughter because he got his just desserts.  But that comic is brilliant, if you think about it.  The suspense of whether he actually died..."I will survive."  I dunno...not laughing at Jesus...laughing at the guy who got it by acting a fool.



 People have nothing to do...how do people come up with this stuff?


----------



## Gigi-07 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm not offended but I don't like it. I don't like the Messiah being reduced to someone's "homeboy".


----------



## ANUBIS (Jun 2, 2009)

i dont think its a big deal...my little sister has one. I dont think Jesus (pbuh) would mind someone wearing a shirt that says he's their homeboy. I think its a little uptight to be offended by something thats harmless to be worn with good intentions. I also dont mind the Muhammed (pbuh) t-shirt except for the fact that it is against our religion to have depictions of him...a cresent moon and star would be better. Other than that they are cute and WAAAY better than a beer sign or something attributed to drugs, sex, violence or gangs.


----------



## divya (Jun 2, 2009)

ANUBIS said:


> i dont think its a big deal...my little sister has one. I dont think Jesus (pbuh) would mind someone wearing a shirt that says he's their homeboy. I think its a little uptight to be offended by something thats harmless to be worn with good intentions.* I also dont mind the Muhammed (pbuh) t-shirt except for the fact that it is against our religion to have depictions of him...*a cresent moon and star would be better. *Other than that they are cute and WAAAY better than a beer sign or something attributed to drugs, sex, violence or gangs.*



That's what I was thought but leave it to people come up with things like that. I'm not one to wear depictions of Jesus myself...just a personal preference.

ITA with your last sentence!


----------



## BrightCurls (Jun 2, 2009)

Something about the shirt made my spirit cringe. However, I agree with the person who said that it might reach the younger crowd. When I was out in the clubs, God used "watered down" Christian songs to reach me. Yall know the type of Christian songs that are also played on some secular radio stations.


----------



## kayte (Jun 2, 2009)

this reminds me of my young cousin who attended a parochial elementary school as we all did in our family ...a Lutheran school... and he got an A on his paper titled 

*WHY JESUS IS ALL THAT...*


In the Bible Jesus says "you are my friends..if you do as I tell you"
and in some circles...homeboy is essentially the same as "beloved friend"
maybe wearing the t-shirt from a young teen is a creative means of evanglelizing?
a validation of sharing the message?. 
I agree with another poster..if it a brings a person to Christ and what He is truly about that He died for our sins ..that we follow Him...then why not? 

_and let the angels dance..._


----------



## Lucie (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't think this shirt is offensive. God must have a sense of humor if he created us, right?


----------



## trenise (Jun 2, 2009)

See, I think whether or not you find the shirt offensive depends on what you think a homeboy is. For younger people, this is more likely a term of endearment. Older people may find the term offensive period, regardless of whom you are speaking.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jun 2, 2009)

divya said:


> People have nothing to do...how do people come up with this stuff?



He's a famous comic/actor.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 4, 2009)

ANUBIS said:


> i dont think its a big deal...my little sister has one. I dont think Jesus (pbuh) would mind someone wearing a shirt that says he's their homeboy. I think its a little uptight to be offended by something thats harmless to be worn with good intentions. I also dont mind the *Muhammed (pbuh) t-shirt except for the fact that it is against our religion to have depictions of him...a cresent moon and star would be better. *Other than that they are cute and WAAAY better than a beer sign or something attributed to drugs, sex, violence or gangs.



Yeah, I have tons of Muslims and Hindu friends... and from what my friends say, Allah and the prophets are not the subject of art because we do not know what Allah looks like and it would be an insult if we try. This is why I said,



ThePerfectScore said:


> I could not imagine an Mohammed is my homeboy, or Krishna is my homeboy shirt.... Do you think people of other religions have more respect for their religion and that's why we do not see it plastered on t-shirts and other "souvenirs"....



b/c people of other religions seem to have more guidelines such as not drawing pictures of God or even writing his name as a matter of respect.


----------



## divya (Jun 5, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> Yeah, I have tons of Muslims and Hindu friends... and from what my friends say, Allah and the prophets are not the subject of art because we do not know what Allah looks like and it would be an insult if we try. This is why I said,
> 
> b/c people of other religions seem to have more guidelines such as not drawing pictures of God or even writing his name as a matter of respect.



Depends on how you look at it. What your are saying is definitely true for Muslims. But for a number of other religions, such as Hinduism, Buddhism (arguably a religion), Candomble/Shango/Santeria (and other indigenous faiths), depictions of God or other gods are fine. 

Depictions of gods/goddesses are extremely common in Hinduism - just watch a Bollywood film. They are often the subject of art - pictures and images. 

In Christianity, plenty do not believe in making any graven images which includes God, based on the Ten Commandments. _Exodus 20:4_ It's generally only within Catholicism where you will find a lack of adherence to that. But for other branches, it holds true. So there are definitely guidelines within Christianity that give respect to God, different from a number of other faiths.

Just adding another perspective since there are those who have adhered/adhere to some of these faiths in my family...


----------



## Hotmommak (Jun 6, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I took your original statement to mean that you feel that members of other religions tend to have more respect than to have images of their religious leaders as souvenirs.  I agree with this statement b/c as a previous poster stated the US has bastardized Christianity.  I don't feel that MOST true believers lack respect for Jesus, but I do believe that many people who are _Christian_ b/c they "believe in God" don't necessarily give God the honor and respect deserved. 

The shirt doesn't particularly offend me, but I was taken aback when I saw it for the first time.  I do agree that, worn by someone who sincerely agreed with the message of the shirt, it could be used positively.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jun 6, 2009)

I think if someone wore that shirt, choosing to make such a stand for God that would be excellent!  Jesus is my everything- why not my 'homeboy?'  Like kayte's post- Why Jesus is all that.  

While 'homeboy' doesn't have a special meaning for me, I can see how powerful it can be for those who wear that shirt.  To me that goes beyond Jesus is my God- it takes it to a deeper level that is personal and meaningful.


----------



## Precious_1 (Jun 6, 2009)

Its so funny you guys are talking about  religious t-shirts, this is the one I am about to order. I think its cute. This shirts represents how I feel sometimes


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jun 6, 2009)

I love this quote: " "Jesus is NOT my homeboy, he's my savior!".  I think I had it on my facebook, if I don't still have it there.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 6, 2009)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> I love this quote: " *"Jesus is NOT my homeboy, he's my savior!". *I think I had it on my facebook, if I don't still have it there.


 
I like this quote a lot better!!!


----------



## rafikichick92 (Jun 9, 2009)

I think it can be a positive tool if a person is sincere about it. I have a friend whose wardrobe is quite literally made up of Jesus "fan wear", including hats. However, on him this doesn't bother me because he is very sincere about his faith and wearing his "Jesus-gear" is truly an extension of his personality. On other people, I don't know. I'm personally not conformtable with it except on this one person thus far ...


----------



## shasha8685 (Jun 9, 2009)

In undergrad, some of my classmates would wear that shirt right before a biochem exam......

and when they failed that biochem exam, the professor lit into them in the most offensive way....


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 13, 2009)

shasha8685 said:


> In undergrad, some of my classmates would wear that shirt right before a biochem exam......
> 
> and when they failed that biochem exam, the professor lit into them in the most offensive way....


  ^^^^ hahaha... I'm sorry, but I've worn my Jesus shirt during exams.... But I get A's 

but seriously God is not going to give you an A on a test just because you pray for an A... you actually have to study...... After I've studied all I can and take the test, I say "It's in God's hands now..." and stop worrying about it. I do think if you make an effort on the test, God will change some answers, make the teacher give you partial credit. I've had tests that were graded wrong in my favor and I tell the teacher and they say it's a gift.... yea, I gift from God!


----------



## Lovelylife (Jun 13, 2009)

It depends on the personality, I actually don't like it.


----------



## kbragg (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't like it but don't find it offensive. Now if it said "Jesus Is My N***a" then I'd be be offended on several levels Sadly this shirt does exist


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 13, 2009)

Whatever it takes to get into the kingdom, girl!


----------

